# A different kind of hunting terrain



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Here in the south (Mississippi) where i live, the land is composed of big hills, old and new clear cuts, mature timber and very little large openings. The only long range shooting that is done is across these clear cuts in which I use a .270 for those situations. The .270 is a large caliber for dawgs but its fun!!! In all other terrain, I use a 12ga. with #4 buck shot.

My Question --------

My shots are less than 150 yrds, what caliber rifle would be a good one in close quarters?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Any of the .22 calibers are hard to beat. Personally, I have a .222, .223 and .22-250. Probably the easiest to get ammo for, unless you reload, is the .223. Here in Texas, the ammo shortage is starting to ease up a bit and .223 ammo is getting easier to find. Another excellent mid range caliber is the .204 Ruger. I have taken coyotes from 75 to over 300 yards (that is really pushing it's effective range) with mine using my reloads. All that said, any centerfire caliber you like and are comfortable shooting should do the trick.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for the info---i was leaning toward the .223


----------

